# Dexter's first week home



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought I'd post a few pictures of little Dexter's first week home! 

I hope the attachment works!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

It did. And he's so cute, enjoy the puppy stage. They grow so fast. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah so cute and fluffy! I spy another dog in the background....how is it going?


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I know he has already doubled in size!! - I think he is going to be on the big size - he is only 9 and a half weeks old. I'm taking as many photo's as possible


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

thats our Mollie 2 years old in the background! It's going suprisingly well. To start with she was in a complete sulk with us but now she has accepted him and seems to be very happy. They play all the time and are both very interested in eachother - They are a mental challenge for one another! They still have a way to go before they are best buddys but we are so proud of her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane wow you have a good eye .. I was cooing over Dexter pup photos .. didn't even notice Mollie in the pics .. Dexter and Mollie are both gorgeous ... xxx

Lovely puppy pics .. thanks for sharing


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love your pics x especially the third lol xx sooo cute


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely photos, glad to hear that it is going so well.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dexter is cute!

Mollie is stunning, brilliant markings! That's the other breed we were going to go for! My son loves beagles. I guess she is happy to be in a pack, everyone I know who has a beagle says you always end up getting another as they almost look for it. Not sure if thats the same for you. But another four legged friend has got to be nice for her. Lovely photos!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I love my Mollie to bits but hounds are very difficult breeds - They are great dogs, intelligent but they are moody, not a fan off too many cuddles, never listen and they are a nightmare off lead! Mollie is very well behaved for a beagle but we had to train a lot more than for other breeds! We wouldn't get another hound but we wouldn't change her for the world!!!


----------

